# Rabbit odour removal



## spud's_mum (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey guys!
I got the gerbils a new cage the other day. It is second hand as the new ones cost too much. It is a wooden cage with plexiglass sides.

The woman used to keep rabbits in it so it stinks. I have washed it with soapy water and used a pet disinfectant but it still smells.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to remove the smell? 
Thanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2016)

Bleach.
Do it outside and don't get any on your clothes.
Spray beach on it, wait a few minutes and hose it off.


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 18, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bleach.
> Do it outside and don't get any on your clothes.
> Spray beach on it, wait a few minutes and hose it off.


Thanks.
Will it be safe for the gerbils to use after?


----------



## WithLisa (Apr 18, 2016)

I use enzyme cleaner, works quite well for cat urine.


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 18, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> I use enzyme cleaner, works quite well for cat urine.


Thanks


----------



## Rue (Apr 18, 2016)

Let us know if the bleach works (if you use it) to get rid of the smell...rabbit urine seems to be particularly hard to get rid of. I once had to clean a room that had housed rabbits...

I gave up eventually and asked maintenance to repaint. They needed two coats...lol.

The chlorine in bleach dissipates rapidly. To disinfect I let the chlorine solution soak whatever I'm disinfecting for at least 30 minutes. Then I rinse well and let dry completely. After that it's good to go.

Don't forget...we have chlorine in our drinking water - which is, in part, why our drinking water is as 'safe' as it is.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks.
> Will it be safe for the gerbils to use after?


Sure. Sure. The moment it dries. It doesn't leave a residue.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 19, 2016)

I had a quick search online and white vinegar seems to be recommended. (Get it from the supermarket)

Vinegar is an acid, disinfectant (and bleach for that matter) is alkaline. So it is possible that vinegar may work where your disinfectant didn't.


----------

